# Browning propane smoker



## bobdog46 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just picked this up at Academy on clearance for 188.00. Its about 25% larger than my Master Forge I got from Lowes a few years back. Does anybody have experience with this browning smoker ? 













IMG_0067.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Sep 18, 2013


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmm...way different than I expected to see...thought it was a Browning Smoke Vault 18". Looks like a good buy for a double-door cabinet smoker, though. Is there anything in particular you'd like to know about it? Might not be a real popular smoker, so finding someone who has it might be a challenge, but we can sure help you work out any minor issues with it.


Eric


----------



## bobdog46 (Sep 23, 2013)

Its a Browning Vertical gas smoker and I cannot find anything about it on the internet. I got it because it was a floor model already put together on clearance. I seasoned it last night but haven't cooked with it yet.













IMG_0076.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0077.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like the masterforge, GOSM, etc.. and other double door gas smokers, but with more embellishments on the exterior. Sure it will smoke great. I'd test and see how low you can get the thing to hold at. I'd also fill the water pan with sand, foil it. Get an AMNTS tube smoker from Todd at A-MAZE-N. I see that you have an oven temp gauge, how did it stock therm in the door compare?


----------



## bobdog46 (Sep 23, 2013)

as on most door thermometers this one is also off.  It was reading 30 deg high. when the door thermometer read 250 the oven thermometer showed 220.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 23, 2013)

You can calibrate that door therm by turning the hex collar on the stem....usually a 7/16" wrench will fit them...unless it's some obscure gauge with a flat-back and no stem...then you need to make a note how far off it is and you can add/subtract from the reading to get your actual temp. Looks like a good sized cabinet smoker...full packer briskets, full slabs of pork ribs, and 7-bone whole beef ribs will easily fit.


Eric


----------



## Jdpyle1 (Oct 22, 2019)

I was just given this exact smoker by a friend who didn’t need it. Does anyone know where I can find any info about it at?


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

$188.00 bucks. Sweet deal. Looks like a quality rig. Enjoy!


----------

